# wicd wireless fails to obtain IP.

## moult

I recently tried to go online via wireless again, but it fails on obtaining IP address. I have got wicd on the boot runlevel, and /etc/init.d/wicd has "need dbus" and "after hald". Wired works fine. It detects wireless fine, but can't connect.

Any ideas?

----------

## erik258

Hi.  

What happens if you try to bring networking up manually?  

To do this -- I assume here you use WPA -- you'll want to run wpa_supplicant manually with a command something like:

```
/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -C /var/run/wpa_supplicant -W -B -i wlan0 -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid
```

That's pulled straight out of ps -eafw so it can probaly be simplified some.  Something as curt as 'wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0' might do the job.  Substitute your interface, of course.  

Then once you are associated with the network, launch the dhcp client of your choice - dhcpcd, dhclient, whatever - and you should be able to obtain an IP.  If this step fails, but the previous step succeeds, something's wrong with your dhcp server - or possibly your DHCP client, but that isn't likely.  In this case, if you know the network topology, you can manually key in your ip address, netmask, and default route using the values that would otherwise be supplied with DHCP.

Finally, make sure you don't unplug but leave up your wired network when testing the wireless.  If you do, you'll be left with a default route through eth0, which won't work anymore.  The simple way to make sure this isn't the case is to issue an 'ifconfig eth0 down' (substitute your interface, of course).

----------

